# looking to make some new friends



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

some people maybe frown upon this but whatever. First off im 16 a sophmore in high school and looking to make some distant friends. you can PM or whatever add me on face book River Brown my picture is me and my girlfriend. Hopefully we can exchage hunting stories and learn more about hunting through this. Let me know

-thanks ahead of time


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

added yah on facebook man


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

appreciate it


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Searching ya now man look forward to chatting


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

request sent on FB.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lookin ya up right now! I'm ale brothers to let yea know.. Profile pic is me and a 193 lb hog I killed...


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't find him anybody who wants to add me my profile pic is me and a doe I got last season. Jon dipuma


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Lookin ya up right now! I'm ale brothers to let yea know.. Profile pic is me and a 193 lb hog I killed...


Oops*

Blake Brothers not "ale brothers" hahaha


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

hey thanks again guys


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

i cant find ya add me 

eric mergendahl


----------



## MartinSeeker (Aug 13, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

fisher2 whats your pic?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Ehh why not ill add ya! Look forward to talkin, maybe swapping some huntin stories! If anybody else wants to add me you can, bryce woodrome. Profile pic is me shooting my bow.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

added you Bryce


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Saw that i appreciate it. Come on y'all who else can we get in on this?


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah we can all use some friends even if their not so close to where we live


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Always looking for new people to talk to.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

sweet sweetTalker


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Wheres everyone from?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Around


----------

